
Day 1: Where to begin with trading cryptocurrency - rtuin
https://medium.com/@startingwithcrypto/day-1-where-to-begin-with-trading-cryptocurrency-b59117f3f53c
======
shepardrtc
I think the easiest (and safest!) way to start for a beginner would be to get
on Coinbase and just buy some bitcoin. Until you know what you're doing, don't
mess with altcoins and exchanges.

~~~
brianwawok
Step 0) don't invest in things you cannot hope to grasp the fundamentals on
based on hype.

~~~
OpenDrapery
Is buying a guitar in hopes of learning how to play it an investment? What
exactly are the fundamentals? Do I need to understand vibration and frequency?
Or just basic music theory?

I agree with your sentiment. But there is a difference between experimentation
and investment.

~~~
joshu
You might get better at playing guitar. You are unlikely to get better at
currency speculation.

------
hndamien
Are you experimenting with trading or experimenting with cryptocurrencies -
different things.

~~~
rtuin
Both I guess, with my limited view on the matter I think cryptocurrencies are
at this moment not much without trading.

